# New to tampa



## dbrady784

Just moved to Tampa from Texas. Live downtown near Davis island. Just picked up a little 15’ skiff. Not looking for any spots just a starting point. Would also love to fish with some new folks. Pretty avid flyfisher man but won’t hesitate to pick up a spinning rod. Will travel if necessary. 

Here’s the new skiff. Would like to eventually trade the 90 for a lighter motor so if you know anyone. Also heavily debating putting a poling platform on it.


----------



## anytide

ill show you around.


----------



## crboggs

Stick with fly...there are plenty of folks around the Tampa area who favor the long rod year 'round. 

Go visit Enver at Tampa Bay on the Fly:
http://tampabayonthefly.com/

Talk to the guys behind the counter at Bill Jackson's:
https://www.billjacksons.com/

Keep an eye on events at Tailwater Outfitters:
https://tailwateroutfitterspalmharbor.com/collections/fly-fishing

Bar Fly Safety Harbor is the epicenter of the fly scene in the upper bay:
https://barflysafetyharbor.com/

Soggy Bottom Brewing has started doing some tying and casting events:
https://soggybottombrewing.com/

Follow Skinny Water Culture on social media...they are from Tampa and run several events annually:
https://www.skinnywaterculture.com/

Welcome...we need more fly skiffs here and fewer bait chucking tower boats.


----------



## Canon Clark

nice boat man


----------



## Guest

I don’t say this very often but...
Welcome to Florida! If ya get up this way, I’ll show ya how to scar the bottom of that new skiff and also how to get a new lower unit!


----------



## dbrady784

Boatbrains said:


> I don’t say this very often but...
> Welcome to Florida! If ya get up this way, I’ll show ya how to scar the bottom of that new skiff and also how to get a new lower unit!


Where are you located?


----------



## Guest

dbrady784 said:


> Where are you located?


Homosassa! I fish Homosassa, Chassahowitzka, Ozello, Crystal River. Mostly Ozello/Homosassa though.


----------



## K3anderson

And join the Florida Saltwater Flyfishing Group on FB which is a lot of the guys in Tampa who FF


----------



## Shadowcast

Welcome to the area. Come check out RedFly #14 on 1/18/20 in Apollo Beach. You meet alot of TB fly guys. Check out the tournaments section on here.


----------



## DuckNut

You must be new...Island is actually plural. LOL

Sending pm


----------



## SomaliPirate

crboggs said:


> Stick with fly...there are plenty of folks around the Tampa area who favor the long rod year 'round.
> 
> Go visit Enver at Tampa Bay on the Fly:
> http://tampabayonthefly.com/
> 
> Talk to the guys behind the counter at Bill Jackson's:
> https://www.billjacksons.com/
> 
> Keep an eye on events at Tailwater Outfitters:
> https://tailwateroutfitterspalmharbor.com/collections/fly-fishing
> 
> Bar Fly Safety Harbor is the epicenter of the fly scene in the upper bay:
> https://barflysafetyharbor.com/
> 
> Soggy Bottom Brewing has started doing some tying and casting events:
> https://soggybottombrewing.com/
> 
> Follow Skinny Water Culture on social media...they are from Tampa and run several events annually:
> https://www.skinnywaterculture.com/
> 
> Welcome...we need more fly skiffs here and fewer bait chucking tower boats.


Well I can just take my Cajun Thunders and leave then!


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> Well I can just take my Cajun Thunders and leave then!


Burn them with your jetski.


----------



## SomaliPirate

crboggs said:


> Burn them with your jetski.


I'm going to be fishing out of Simmons or cockroach in the next couple of weeks and I'm already looking for someone to give me a valium so I don't kill anybody.


----------



## dbrady784

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm going to be fishing out of Simmons or cockroach in the next couple of weeks and I'm already looking for someone to give me a valium so I don't kill anybody.


that bad?


----------



## tcov

dbrady784 said:


> that bad?


Don’t launch on the weekends at CRB after 6am unless you want to walk 2 miles to get your trailer at the end of the day. Everyone and their mother uses that ramp.


----------



## SomaliPirate

dbrady784 said:


> that bad?


I once launched predawn at Simmons on a saturday. When I got back I couldn't recover my skiff because there was a car show in the park and people were parking their rice cars ON the boat ramp so they could take pics of them with thots draped over the hoods.


----------



## dbrady784

I fished bear beer can island, and got a few small snook. In the summer I could see there being more around.


----------



## clearwaterfisherman

Go to the power plant in Apollo if your brave. When the water warms up snook and reds chill in there. Beware of Paul Blart tho. He’ll get his megaphone and yell at ya


----------

